# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  dịch vụ cnc alu, anodized nhôm, cắt fiber, các sản phẩm có liên quan đên fiber carbon

## luu

chào các bác, hiện trên diễn đàn đôi lúc em có thấy các các co hỏi về một số dịch vụ mà theo đó bên em có thể cung cấp đc như:
cnc phay, tiện nhôm (trên 100 máy), cắt fiber sắt max 8mm, inox max 5mm giá cực rẻ (từ 13k-35k/met), cắt lẻ chơi luôn , dịch vụ anod màu cho alu, đặc biệt có làm cứng bề mặt nhôm, rất cứng nha các bác, bắn cát, khắc laser logo, hoặc cắt laser cho gỗ, router phíp, carbon..và các sản phẩm có liên quan đến fiber carbon. Về chất lượng gia công thì có thể nói là miễn bàn vì bên e có gia công cho các hãng lớn như boeing, airbus...nhưng giá rất bèo bọt nha các bác. thôi nói dông dài mất thời gian các bác, em rút lại là có gì thì call e: 0915334400 trường, em sẽ mời các bác đến cty tham quan và giới thiệu thêm.( em không phải CS chỉ là quảng cáo thêm cho cty thôi kk)
đ/c cty: 92/8 Dương Công Khi, Xuân Thới Sơn,Hóc Môn, HCM

gửi các bác cái link cắt fiber chơi cho vui vẻ nhé:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPG...6NqnvRkuFjYQwg

----------


## CKD

Có thằng em mà éo thèm mời, mời thằng nào nữa  :Smile: .
Chắn lão thật.

----------

luu

----------


## luu

> Có thằng em mà éo thèm mời, mời thằng nào nữa .
> Chắn lão thật.


Người nhà. Đến lực nào mà kg đc. Mời Cái gì. Kakkaka

----------


## hung1706

hehe có cắt sắt tấm mỏng 1.5mm và gấp góc theo bản vẽ không anh  :Big Grin: . 
Anh xem cái vỏ này gấp ok ko anh, nếu dc thì bữa nào mình bàn tiếp nhé anh

----------

luu

----------


## GORLAK

Bác này bên Cty Thế Giới xi mạ thì phải, nghe danh lâu rồi mà chưa ghé qua vì xa quá

----------

luu

----------


## luu

> hehe có cắt sắt tấm mỏng 1.5mm và gấp góc theo bản vẽ không anh . 
> Anh xem cái vỏ này gấp ok ko anh, nếu dc thì bữa nào mình bàn tiếp nhé anh


Có cắt nhưng khg có gấp e ơi. Em phải tự gấp, Cải vỏ này cắt trong vòng 4 phút. Cắt nhanh lắm

----------


## luu

> Bác này bên Cty Thế Giới xi mạ thì phải, nghe danh lâu rồi mà chưa ghé qua vì xa quá


Dạ đung bác ơi. Nó đó. Đủ thứ thế giới ...hết. Kakaka

----------


## GORLAK

Có lên xem triển lãm đc 2 lần, cũng có liên hệ mà tuốt trên Hóc Môn, heheh

----------

luu

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em tìm chỗ cắt và gấp luôn chứ mang đi mang về 2 3 lượt thì hết toi chi phí đi lại roài hehe

----------


## ronaldinho_07

cắt laser ống tròn dc ko ạ?

----------


## luu

> cắt laser ống tròn dc ko ạ?


Chắc không được bác ơi. Chỉ cắt tấm.

----------


## Lam Dung

Bác cho xin giá cắt Lazer sắt tấm 3mm , hàng CT3. Bên bác gia công cắt tính chi phí như thế nào ?

Bên bác có nguyên vật liệu luôn hay bên mình cung cấp nguyên vật liệu.

Đang có đơn hàng nên mong bác cho mình vài thông tin. Mình ở TPHCm. Cảm ơn

----------

luu

----------


## luu

> Bác cho xin giá cắt Lazer sắt tấm 3mm , hàng CT3. Bên bác gia công cắt tính chi phí như thế nào ?
> 
> Bên bác có nguyên vật liệu luôn hay bên mình cung cấp nguyên vật liệu.
> 
> Đang có đơn hàng nên mong bác cho mình vài thông tin. Mình ở TPHCm. Cảm ơn


Cắt 3mm thì giá khoảng duoi 20k/ m . Độ dài sẽ đi hiển thị trên máy nhé bác . Đo dài La tổng đương đi của đâu cắt. Vật Liêu thì bên bác chuyển qua nhé. Bên Minh mua sợ không vừa ý bác

----------

Lam Dung

----------


## Lam Dung

> Cắt 3mm thì giá khoảng duoi 20k/ m . Độ dài sẽ đi hiển thị trên máy nhé bác . Đo dài La tổng đương đi của đâu cắt. Vật Liêu thì bên bác chuyển qua nhé. Bên Minh mua sợ không vừa ý bác


Cảm ơn bác đã phản hồi nhanh chóng.
Nhưng có vấn đề ở chỗ tính tổng dài đường đi của đầu cắt như bác nói là lúc nguyên công cắt đc thực hiện hay tính luôn cả việc di chuyển không cắt? 
Nếu tính luôn cả độ dài không thực hiện nguyên công cắt thì e rằng rất khó cho việc tính chi phí sản xuất của bên mình, vì nó liên quan đến việc lập trình máy của bác.

----------


## CKD

Hiểu rỏ là chiều dài đường cắt các bác nhé.
Đường nào không cắt thì không tính ạ.

Đây là cách tính cho oxy-gas, water-jet, plasma, laser

----------


## Lam Dung

> Hiểu rỏ là chiều dài đường cắt các bác nhé.
> Đường nào không cắt thì không tính ạ.
> 
> Đây là cách tính cho oxy-gas, water-jet, plasma, laser


Mình cũng có biết qua cách của bác nói. Do bác Luu bảo tính theo tổng quảng đường di chuyển thì mình muốn làm rõ hơn để tiện hợp tác.

----------


## luu

> Mình cũng có biết qua cách của bác nói. Do bác Luu bảo tính theo tổng quảng đường di chuyển thì mình muốn làm rõ hơn để tiện hợp tác.


chào bác. em nắm lại giá cắt rồi: nếu số lượng nhiều trên 1000m thì 13k/m, vài trăm thì 15k, cắt vài chục thì 18k.  chỉ tính chiều dài công cắt nha bác, chứ kg có tính cái đầu nó chạy qua chạy lại canh phôi..., cái đầu khạc lửa mói tính tiền.

----------


## Lam Dung

Thanks bác đã thông tin. Mình thấy vậy là hợp lý. Bác cho mình xin email để gửi file qua để báo giá nhe

----------


## luu

truongdesing@anvietlong.com.  Bác báo số lương, qui chuẩn tấm sắt luôn nhé. Sẽ có giá tốt cho bác. Thanks

----------

